# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Më jepni 3 prova që "zoti" ekziston...

## ledio1

Jam munduar shume qe te gjej nje fakt konkret qe zoti egziston dhe akoma nuk e kam gjetur. A mund te me thote ndonjeri prej jush 3 fakte qe te vertetojne egzistencen e zotit?

----------


## Seminarist

Qe tek pyetja shpesh calon nje teme!

Prova - ne nje diskutim serioz, kjo fjale merr kuptim shume te gjere, po aq sa edhe shkenca apo menyra se si njeriu njeh e percepton dicka qe s'eshte vete eshte e shume shume llojshme!

Prandaj, varet ne ate se cfare prove kerkon ti, te se ciles natyre!

Pastaj, c'do te thote - tre prova?

Eshte nje numer i yti fakultativ i parendesishem? Eshte nje numer per te cilin ti mendon se eshte e pamundur te arrihet ne TRE vertetime te ekzistences se Zotit? Pse jo vetem nje, dy, kater etj?

Po sikur te sillet vetem nje prove e qarte per ekzistencen e Zotit, kjo nuk do te bindete ty per po?
==============

Pra e bej gjithe kete analize menyres se si ti e titullon edhe e hap nje teme te tille, duke e ditur se nga nje menyre e pasakte e formulimit te nje teme, me kete natyre, vijne shume keqkuptime, sorrollatje edhe mosmarreveshje...

...edhe nje arsye tjeter e analizes sime eshte sepse nga eksperienca ime e di se cilet persona jane te destinuar per pyetje te formuluara ne nje forme te tille!

Me respekt!

----------


## euzfor

ledio1 desha te kujtoja historine kur djalli mori Jezu Krishtin dhe e coje ne maje te tempullit dhe i tha :" Hidhu qe ketej dhe nqs ti je vertet biri zotit engjejt do te presin dhe ti nuk do te biesh poshte" dhe Jezu krishti i tha:"Mos e provoko kurre zotin perendine tend ".. Keshtu po them dhe une por po te kerkosh prova ke sa te duash per ekzistencen e zotit njera prej tyre jane dhe engjejt...

----------


## DEBATIKU

I dashur ledio une e di qe zoti ekziston une besoj ne zoti jezu krisht ne ringjallja e tij etj etj.Pergjigje mund te te jap me shume se 3 por problemi qendron se ti me mendjen tende nuk do ti quash pergjigje prandaj une dua  nga ty 3 pergjigje pse zoti nuk ekziston me respekt debatiku.

----------


## simply_me

...3 prova qe zoti ekziston apo 3 qe s'ekziston???
e para eshte icik e veshtire :buzeqeshje: )  cyou ,ciaooo

----------


## ledio1

Ju asnjeri nuk me keni dhene nje pergjigje konkrete. ça me nxirrni delet mua ktu etj...etj...Kshu pra njerez hiqeni nga mendja se s'ka zot ju kane rrejt priftat dhe hoxhat juve, hajt shnet!

----------


## loretta

lexo kuranin dhe aty do te kesh jo 3 prova por me mijra prova..... kush te krijoi ty kush te pruri ne kete bote kush te fali bukurin kush krijoi gjith keta njerz ,natyren token ujin etj. kuptohet se zoti i krijoi te gjitha .... prandaj pendohu sa sesht ber von kupto se zoti egziston e ai eshe nje

----------


## riu

sapo provova qe po mos te lexosh asnji liber do kesh jo tre prova po me mijera prova se kush te ka krijuar. Argajula eshte aq i persosur saqe nuk shkruan as libra sepse vete libri eshte imperfekt dhe fjala e TIJ do ndryshohej. ai flet drejperdrejt me ata qe zgjedhin te besojne ne TE sepse ai na ka lene vullnet te lire. Nqs besoni ne  Argajulen do keni 269 virgjeresha dhe orgazem te perjetshme, pas vdekjes. Pendohuni dhe pranojeni ju ATE ne zemren tuaj. Argajula eshte i madh.

----------


## Olimp

Une per vete nuk besoj ne kishe me shume besoj ne keto vendet e shenjta si telqet etj keshtu qe nuk kam se cprove te jap per zot kur nuk besoj as vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Jam munduar shume qe te gjej nje fakt konkret qe zoti egziston dhe akoma nuk e kam gjetur. A mund te me thote ndonjeri prej jush 3 fakte qe te vertetojne egzistencen e zotit?


Prova me e madhe e ekzistences se Perendise eshte shpallja e fundit qe ajo i beri njerezimit , pra * KURANI*.
Tani te te fol per mrekullit e KURANIT , nuk me del sikur te te shkruaj qe tani e deri ne dekjen time , andaj te kisha thene merre Kuranin , lexoj gjerat qe te duken si te verteta shkencore ne cdo lemi dhe vertetoj ata me shkencen aktuale dhe shiko a ka pasur mundesi a.s. Muhamedi ti di gjitha ato te dhena ?!!!

Nese e ben kete pune ndoshta do te marrish pergjigje ne ate se a ekziston Perendija ose jo !!!

Gostivari_usa 


P.S. " Si referim te kisha thene te lexojsh artikulin e quajtur AMAZING KORAN - nga Garry Miller "

----------


## La_Lune

*Mendja dhe rastesia*

Mendja e argumenton eksistencen e Zotit sepse te gjitha keto krijesa te para dhe te fundit patjeter e kane nje Krijues qe i ka nxjerre te eksistojne dhe nuk mundet qe keto krijesa te krijohen vetvetiu dhe nuk mund qe te gjenden rastesisht.Nje krijese nuk mundet te krijoje veten e saj sepse ajo me pare nuk ka eksistuar.Rastesia nuk mund qe te beje qe te eksistojne keto krijesa sepse cdo gje qe eshte,patjeter e ka nje qe e ka shpikur ate.Rastesia ndodh vetem nje here dhe nuk mund te ndodh me psh : Dielli,pse nuk del rastesisht nga jug-perendimi?Rastesia nuk vazhdon ne rregullimin e gjithesise,sepse eksistenca rastesisht nuk mund te jete e rregulluar dhe ajo qe gjendet rastesisht eksiston ne themele jo te rregullta e si mund te regulloj veten e saj?

----------


## riu

dhe ky "Zoti" si krijese dmth e ka nje krijues apo jo, se ska se si te ishte krijuar vete, keshtu qe dikush e ka krijuar. Dielli,pse nuk del rastesisht nga jug-perendimi?Rastesia nuk vazhdon ne rregullimin e gjithesise,sepse eksistenca rastesisht nuk mund te jete e rregulluar dhe ajo qe gjendet rastesisht eksiston ne themele jo te rregullta e si mund te regulloj veten e saj? Rastesia nuk mund te beje qe "Zoti" te eksistoje keshtu qe ate e ka krijuar Argajula.

Pendohu dhe pranoje Argajulen ne zemren tende sepse do shperblehesh.

----------


## Borix

> nuk mundet qe keto krijesa te krijohen vetvetiu dhe nuk mund qe te gjenden rastesisht





> Rastesia ndodh vetem nje here dhe nuk mund te ndodh me...


La_Lune, prova i quan keto ti? Ti po perdor mendjen tende per te argumentuar funksionimin e asaj pjese te mendjes njerezore qe ende nuk njihet? Rastesia ndodh vetem nje here?! Sinqerisht, me duhet te te jap disa leksione rreth percaktimit te koncepeve 'shkence', 'prove', 'kundershembull dhe kontradikte', shkurt fare te filloj te te jap mesim qe nga A-ja. 

Kundershembulli per citimin e pare: mikro dhe makroevolucioni. Te keshilloj te lexosh libra dhe artikuj mbi keto dy tema, sepse me sa shoh nuk je e pergatitur per te dhene mjaftueshem argumenta. Kundershembulli i dyte: prezenca e pashmangshme e rastesise. Rastesia ndodh e panderprere ne kohe: zhvillimi i kancerit (mikroevolucion), takimi me ish-te dashuren (rastesi me probabilitet te pallogaritshem), vdekja nga nje aksident me makine, etj. Qe ti te flasesh ashtu sic argumenton me siper, duhet te njohesh thelle Teorine e Probabilitetit. Me duket se nuk je familjarizuar as me aksiomat baze te kesaj te fundit. Si mund te flasesh per rastesine, kur ti nuk njeh konceptet baze?

Sinqerisht, do te mireprisja nje shpjegim logjik nga ty se si i ke konceptuar shprehjet ne citimet e mesiperme...

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> lexo kuranin dhe aty do te kesh jo 3 prova por me mijra prova..... kush te krijoi ty kush te pruri ne kete bote kush te fali bukurin kush krijoi gjith keta njerz ,natyren token ujin etj. kuptohet se zoti i krijoi te gjitha .... prandaj pendohu sa sesht ber von kupto se zoti egziston e ai eshe nje


 :sarkastik:  *Që të gjesh ti zotin,pse lexon kuranë?
 Prova po kërkonë? Dy i ka yt'atë,tjetra pyet mamanë.*

----------


## La_Lune

Une me siper nuk kam cituar ndonje fjale 'prove'.por nje arsyetim si e perceptoj une ekzistimin e Krijuesit.


Llogaritjet e probabilitetit kane provuar se jo qeliza po as proteinat nuk mund te shfaqen rastesisht.Rastesia e daljes se 2000 llojeve te ndryshme proteinash ne nje bakterie te thjeshte ishte 1 ne 10 (vendos dhe 40 mije zero pas njeshit  ,nje numer qe nuk ka te barazvlefshem ne univers)Imagjino tek njeriu qe ka mbi 200.000 lloje proteinash,nje probabilitet i *PAMUNDUR*.

*Ideja se e gjithe kjo strukture e tanishme e universit eshte fryt i rastesise eshte nje ide krejtesisht e cmendur.Me nocionin "te cmendur" nuk nenkuptoj qellimin zhargon te fjales por e perdor plotesisht me kuptimin teknik psikologjik.Faktikisht nje ide e ketij lloji pernghan me modelin  e ideve skizofrenike.

Karl Stern,psikiater i Universiteit te Montrealit

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Une me siper nuk kam cituar ndonje fjale 'prove'.por nje arsyetim si e perceptoj une ekzistimin e Krijuesit.
> 
> 
> Llogaritjet e probabilitetit kane provuar se jo qeliza po as proteinat nuk mund te shfaqen rastesisht.Rastesia e daljes se 2000 llojeve te ndryshme proteinash ne nje bakterie te thjeshte ishte 1 ne 10 (vendos dhe 40 mije zero pas njeshit  ,nje numer qe nuk ka te barazvlefshem ne univers)Imagjino tek njeriu qe ka mbi 200.000 lloje proteinash,nje probabilitet i *PAMUNDUR*.
> 
> *Ideja se e gjithe kjo strukture e tanishme e universit eshte fryt i rastesise eshte nje ide krejtesisht e cmendur.Me nocionin "te cmendur" nuk nenkuptoj qellimin zhargon te fjales por e perdor plotesisht me kuptimin teknik psikologjik.Faktikisht nje ide e ketij lloji pernghan me modelin  e ideve skizofrenike.
> 
> Karl Stern,psikiater i Universiteit te Montrealit


 :buzeqeshje:  *Edhe psikiatrit...kan nevoj për psikiatër!*

----------


## dibrani2006

> Jam munduar shume qe te gjej nje fakt konkret qe zoti egziston dhe akoma nuk e kam gjetur. A mund te me thote ndonjeri prej jush 3 fakte qe te vertetojne egzistencen e zotit?





Ja une te jap 3 prova por dhe prova te forta dhe pastaj ndoshta te bindesh nese ekziston apo jo.

1.Merr nje litar.
2.Merr dhe nje karige.
3.Provo veten a ka zot qe te ndalon.



Nese ke guxim nuk ka zot per ti ,por nese ske guxim don te thot qe mund te ket zot edhe per ti

----------


## x4clubs

> Une me siper nuk kam cituar ndonje fjale 'prove'.por nje arsyetim si e perceptoj une ekzistimin e Krijuesit.
> 
> 
> Llogaritjet e probabilitetit kane provuar se jo qeliza po as proteinat nuk mund te shfaqen rastesisht.Rastesia e daljes se 2000 llojeve te ndryshme proteinash ne nje bakterie te thjeshte ishte 1 ne 10 (vendos dhe 40 mije zero pas njeshit ,nje numer qe nuk ka te barazvlefshem ne univers)Imagjino tek njeriu qe ka mbi 200.000 lloje proteinash,nje probabilitet i PAMUNDUR.
> 
> *Ideja se e gjithe kjo strukture e tanishme e universit eshte fryt i rastesise eshte nje ide krejtesisht e cmendur.Me nocionin "te cmendur" nuk nenkuptoj qellimin zhargon te fjales por e perdor plotesisht me kuptimin teknik psikologjik.Faktikisht nje ide e ketij lloji pernghan me modelin e ideve skizofrenike.
> 
> Karl Stern,psikiater i Universiteit te Montrealit


Uhh, fillojm...
Se pari pse ti mendon qi ki Mbarim edhe Fillim krejt senet duhet me pas qasi procesi ? Edhe diqka tlutna mos fol per Universin kur ske ide si eshte structura e Universit.

Mendo pak, Pse duhet Universi me pas Krijus ? Pse ? Pse smunet viq mu KON, nuk mundesh me paramenu ? Tregoj une pse, sepse ti mendon qi gjithqka duhet me pas nje arsye pse me egzistu, me shiko mire edhe me studiju ti Universin, shume qart e sheh qi eshte Krejt KAOS, njerzimi e ka inventu fjalen "Rregullim" per vetveten per me mbush vrimen e padituris dhe per me ndje veten sigurt. 

Kur shkon e thu Prej qkafti eshte kriju qikjo e ta jep njer person pergjigjen e ti thu e prej qkafit i kriju qikjo e personi nuk e din sepse SHKENCA hala nuk eshte ne ate nivel, nuk SUPOZOHET apo tregon qi u kriju prej diqkafit, apo nuk eshte eshte nje MATERIE qi tregon egzitences an diqkafit tjeter.

Sepse qofse logjiken e ke ashtu siq thua ti gjithqka u kriju prej "Zotit" prandaj logjikisht i bjen qi edhe "Zoti" u krijua prej diqkafit eshte shume logjike edhe vet kontradiktore.

Edhe diqka kur thuni Universi u formua nga "Big-Bang" ate teori kaq leht mundet te kundershtohet nuk e ke parasysh, une nuk e shoh pse Universe duhet me pas nj Krijues... nuk e shoh arsyen pse, me duket shume absurde qi gjithqka duhet me kriju prej diqkafit eshte shume absurde.

----------


## drity

> Llogaritjet e probabilitetit kane provuar se jo qeliza po as proteinat nuk mund te shfaqen rastesisht.Rastesia e daljes se 2000 llojeve te ndryshme proteinash ne nje bakterie te thjeshte ishte 1 ne 10 (vendos dhe 40 mije zero pas njeshit ,nje numer qe nuk ka te barazvlefshem ne univers)Imagjino tek njeriu qe ka mbi 200.000 lloje proteinash,nje probabilitet i PAMUNDUR.


sa eshte propabiliteti i shfaqjes se nje fenomeni ne nje pafundesi mundesish?

sa qef i kam kur perdorin instrumenta shkencor per te mbrojtur tezat e tyre lunatike (lol, po propabiliteti i kaesaj sa eshte?  :buzeqeshje:  ).

----------


## La_Lune

E para boll na shitet men se te flas apo jo per universin apo rastesine...kur nuk keni informata rreth dijes time.
E dyta per ty x4clubs e ke idene se cfare pohon kur thua universi me duket si kaos??Shko pyet ndonje astronom a shekncetar qe merret me te e shiko cdo te thote.
Fakti se ky univers ka një sistem unik te përkryer e mënjanon faktin se u krijua rastësisht.Pasi nëse mendojnë një univers të rastësishëm atëherë duhet të mendojmë edhe për një sistem po të tillë ku ka gjasa të ndryshojë apo të çrregullohet në periudha kohe të shkurtra.Do te thoshte vete shkaterrim.
Nuk është e mundur që universi u krijua rastësisht sepse gjeti një sistem të përkryer i cili nuk ndryshon nga procedurat sesi u caktua.

Sa per teorine e Big Bengut gjeta nje citim qe te le te mendosh: 

*Ne formen e saj standarte,teoria e Big Bengut pohon se universi ka filluar me zgjerimin e menjehershem te te gjitha pjeseve.Po si arriten te zgjeroheshin ne te njejtin cast,te sinkronizuar te gjitha pjeset e universit?Kush ua dha komanden atyre?

Andrei Linde,profesor kozmologjie


P.s "Per ata qe duan te luajne kuka-mcefti ska pergjije  :buzeqeshje: "

----------

